# Audio Stores Near Me (Utah)



## Chris Rigby (Jul 4, 2015)

I'm trying to collect quotes to install a wireless intercom system (like clear-com) in our theater. Unfortunately, the policy of our administration will not allow a quote to be entered as part of an upgrade bid, unless the company has a physical presence near us. I'm located in Heber, Utah, about 30 minutes away from Provo and an hour away from Salt Lake City. Has anybody had experience with any audio stores in this area (besides Performance Audio and Poll Sound) that they could recommend? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## egilson1 (Jul 4, 2015)

Try Oasis stage werks. Not sure if they are clear com dealers but they would be a good place to start. 

http://oasis-stage.com/


----------



## Brandofhawk (Jul 7, 2015)

This may help! http://www.epdweb.com/


----------



## TimmyP1955 (Sep 27, 2015)

Do you NEED wireless? It's a lot of extra money.


----------

